# Max. temperature for crypts. Help during the summer!!!



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi everybody, 
I'm facing a real problem with my setup. During the winter I've had my setup with high humidity (near 100%) and a temperature around 25°C. Now here in Argentina we are starting the summer, with temperatures from 35°C to 40°C, and almost all my plants have lost their leaves. When we've started with this temps, I've felt that with that high humidity, the plants seemed to be bolied, the "humid air" seemed to be really hot. So, I've put the humidity down (near 80%), and I've turned on a computer fan, and the plants start throwing new thicker leaves, but after that, with the temps increasing, the plants got dried, and I could find the right combination for my plants (% lid open, computer fan speed, water pump with/without venturi, etc). And even worst, my setup is in a not well ventilated room.

May the crypts tolerate this temps? What can I do? I'm really sad and I'm scared about loose my plants 

Thanks in advance for your help. Best Regards,


----------

